# do you ever wonder if.....



## gmoney1585 (Apr 13, 2009)

Do you ever wonder if your cichlids look back at you and say to themselves_____________.

Fill in the blank guys, should be fun. Or stupid......


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

> Do you ever wonder if your cichlids look back at you and say to themselves_____________.


"Phooey, she's just walking by *again* ... Sheesh, a fish could starve around here!"


----------



## Dizzcat (Aug 26, 2008)

"Oh man, here she comes to stare at us *again*! Everyone on their best behavior!"


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

"This guy sure does have a staring problem."


----------



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

"Quick... look hungry!"


----------



## gmoney1585 (Apr 13, 2009)

HE started it!!!!!


----------



## Inspiire (Jun 1, 2009)

"I wish he would buy me and put me in his nicely finished aquarium. The room-mates suck. As does this LFS!"


----------



## willny1 (Nov 17, 2008)

"Think you can put on some love making music for me"? :fish: :fish:


----------



## thinking_fish (Aug 13, 2007)

WTF r u looking at


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

"everybody run he's got the net!"


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

"Hey guys come look!!! My pet human is walking over..."


----------



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

lol @ thinking_fish


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

"wish i was that big!"


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

"I wish he'd add some vodka to the water change."


----------



## SidGuppy (Sep 9, 2002)

"bring us food, slave"

"change the water, slave"

"I double dare you mothereffer to stick your hand in the tank right now"

"I may be ugly, but there's no words for what you look like, mate"

"FEED US!!!!"

:lol:


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

not sure what they all say to my face, but i heard this one night after lights out:
lloyd is my fish keeper, i shall not want. 
he maketh me lie down on fake substrate. he aims power heads into still water.
he restoreth my O2 level. he leadeth me into fishnets, for his next tank's sake.
yea, thou i swim in the valley of ph crashes, i will fear no HITH. thy 10X filtration rate comfort me.
thou preparest a bigger tank for me, in the presence of my conspecifics: thou annointest my scales in melafix. my hob runneth over.
NLS goodness and krill bits shall fall on me all the days of my life, and i will dwell in the house of lloyd forever (or until he finds a prettier fish).


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Oh for gosh sakes, lloyd! 
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

"Stop watching us lay eggs you perv!!! And put down the camera, I don't want to be an internet p*rn star!!!"


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

OMG to SidGuppy and Lloyd!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Usually, it's "food! food! food! food! food!"...

They definitely read body language and know my tall, lanky form, and near feeding time, I actually need to alter the way I walk in, through, or around the room. Seriously. :lol:

My secret thought that I would love to believe is that either side of the glass is an "aquarium". I look through and see my fish.... and they look through and see us, cats, and dogs doing *our* routines. 

-Ryan


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

RyanR said:


> Usually, it's "food! food! food! food! food!"...
> 
> They definitely read body language and know my tall, lanky form, and near feeding time, I actually need to alter the way I walk in, through, or around the room. Seriously. :lol:
> 
> ...


so im not the only one...thought i was juss weird =D>


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

We both could be just weird! :lol:

-Ryan


----------

